# Adding multiple users in Server 2003



## ajabbar (May 15, 2006)

Hi people,

What is the best way to create 100 multiple user accounts in Server 2003?

Thanks
Ameen


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Check out this site.


----------

